# Cars for sale - Algarve



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

At one time I had a great site for browsing vehicles offered for sale,

I don't seem able to find it now though

Can anyone supply a URL for a site which permits localization of the offerings? (eg "Algarve", or "Albufeira"

TIA

Bill Henderson


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you probably mean standvirtual.com


----------

